
Ask HN: Anyone had experience with "feature creep" prior to launch? - l33tbro
I&#x27;ve got a product I&#x27;m yet to launch, and am already finding myself overwhelmed by different things that it could do.  They&#x27;re all super cool additions that enhance the original function, but I&#x27;m worried about the initial iteration being too convoluted upon launch.<p>Has anyone had experiences with packing tons of features into a product before going out?  I only ask because the whole &quot;feature creep&quot; thing is usually contained to products that are already out there.  I couldn&#x27;t find much advice online regarding if best to go meaty or lean when when going to market.
======
nostrademons
Yes. Nearly every time. Don't do it.

A product that has users is better than one that doesn't. It is harder to
explain to users what a fat product does than a lean product. It is harder for
users to understand a fat product. It takes more effort to maintain and
improve a fat product than a lean one. These are all costs, not benefits.

"Launched" is a feature, probably the most important feature you can have. If
it turns out that you launch it and nobody cares, you can always add more
features and launch it again.

~~~
kristianp
"If it turns out that you launch it and nobody cares, you can always add more
features and launch it again."

Or reconsider your approach/market research if nobody uses it.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Generally speaking: Your time is better spent making the core-offering better,
vs adding a bunch of extraneous features.

If you're going to beat the competition at (whatever it is you're doing), it
will likely be because you do _one_ thing very very well...not because you do
20 things so-so. When you pack on too many features pre-launch you become the
tech-equivalent of the donut shop who also sells Chinese food, smoothies,
burgers and breakfast sandwiches (you do a lot of things, but you do them
poorly).

You can totally add on more features later, but don't do it at the expense of
your core offering. And if your core offering is done, then there's no reason
not to launch right now.

So in summary: Build the core first, launch it as soon as it's ready, then add
more features later...especially after your customers start telling you what
features they want!

~~~
l33tbro
Thanks. Makes a bunch of sense.

------
snockerton
Everyone is inclined towards adding features; it's just in our nature I
suppose. The experienced folks know how to exert discipline in this area so
that you aren't working on vaporware.

Eric S. Raymond said it best back in the day: "Release Early, Release Often"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_early,_release_often](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_early,_release_often)

I personally like to say, "Ship and Iterate."

------
dmux
First off, there's the "you ain't gonna need it" philosophy [0]. And secondly,
how do you know they're "super cool" additions? Talk to your users and let
them decide how valuable these features are.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_aren%27t_gonna_need_it](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_aren%27t_gonna_need_it)

